# delay ripening



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

i am having a bit of a dilemma. i am very close to harvest time for my buckeye purple and super buckeye girls. mel, the breeder, said she takes hers at 56 to 60 days for recreational purposes(or else they get too couch-locky i think). i am seeing a few amber trichs now on both strains with maybe 75% cloudy and 25% clear for the rest. i am at 56 days today of 12/12 lighting. i have company staying in the house over the weekend and will be out of town from sunday until wednesday morning. wed morning will be day 61. is there a way to delay ripening or slow it with lighting? i have read that 10/14 (light/dark) will speed ripening. would the opposite slow it? i am not a big fan of couch lock. i am more of a sativa guy anyway(so why am i growing indica dom plants, right?) so i would rather take them early but i think today is too early. sunday i think would be perfect. maybe i should just tell the house guests they are welcome to leave? VAMOS!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2016)

Take um now old fogey.. if they have amber and you don't want sedative...take um. or do you not have a place to dry them with company?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

i will be drying them in the tent which has the carbon filter on it. i don't have a perpetual grow thing going on so nothing is going into the tent. i was kinda thinking that i should chop them now too but the other issue is i just am finishing my light on cycle in about a half hour. i have read that you should chop just before the lights come on.  thanks for getting back to me so quickly, rose. i appreciate it.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2016)

It doesn't matter about the light, you can just take um.  Mojo for the harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2016)

A lighting schedule of 10/14 does not hasten ripening--and a light schedule of 14/10 will not slow ripening.  Not sure where you heard that but there is really nothing that speeds up flowering.

Though I never like to cut the plant and dry before trimming, sometimes it is necessary.  I would suggest doing that in your case.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

ok. thanks again rose.

i read on some other site about the 10/14 thing and the poster said it was a jorge cervantes thing , thg. thanks for your advice as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2016)

Also, it really does not make a difference whether you harvest before the lights come on, during lights on or after lights out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2016)

my house guest will be out of the house sunday morning and i have some helpers who want to trim the harvest so sunday morning is when they will come down. thanks for the help, rose and thg.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2016)

Have fun fogey! I think you might be in for a treat. I have not had the pleasure of smoking Mel's genetics but I have some and will pop soon I hope. I believe her on the harvest times. Can't wait for a smoke report from you.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2016)

i look forward to seeing what you can do with the purple. your grows are very entertaining to follow.

this is my second grow. here is the report i had for the first round of it that i posted on another forum for the super buckeye. i will try to do a purple 



IDENTIFICATION
=================================================

Date:
Strain: Super Buckeye
Judge:
Breeder: Melvanetics
Grower: oldfogey8

=================================================
PHYSICAL EXAMINATION
=================================================


1. Visual Appeal: Rate the visual appeal of the buds from 1-10 unappealing-excellent. 9 - nicely dense pine cone shaped green and brown buds

2. Visible Trichomes: Rate the visible trichome content from 1-10 none-totally covered. 6

3. Use an X to indicate the colors that are present in the trichome heads under magnification or list the percentages of each color for a more precise report.

Clear [20 ] Cloudy [75] Amber [5] Dark [ ]

4. Mark with X the colors that are present in the buds or for a more detailed color analysis rate presence on a scale 1-9 light-dark.

Brown [2 ] Green [6] Gold [ ] Blue [ ] Grey [ ] White [ ] Red [ ] Rust [ ] Orange [2] Purple [ ] Black [ ]

5. Bud density: [ ] Rate the bud density from 1-10 airy-dense. For samples that are not in their natural state leave this field blank. 7

6. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the aroma of freshly broken bud where a one indicates a subtle presence and 9 indicates a pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [6 ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ ] Mango [ ] Pepper [ ]
Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [1 ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ]
Melon [ ] Pine [ ] Cedar [1 ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ]
Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ]
Mold [ ] Skunk [2 ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ] Musk [ ] Spice [ ] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

7. Aroma [8] Rate the aroma from 1-10 repulsive-delightful. Use freshly crumbled bud for best results. 7 - still needs to dry a little more. curing slowly.

8. Seed content [0 ] Rate seed content from 0-10 none-fully seeded. 0

9. Weeks cured [5] If known enter the number of weeks your sample has been cured. If desired repeat SSR after an additional two weeks of curing.

PHYSICAL EXAMINATION COMMENTS:
==================================================
THE SMOKE TEST
==================================================

Address these questions while smoking.

1. Please use a clean instrument for the evaluation. Enter information below that will identify the instrument as follows:

Water pipe (enter bong, hooka, bubbler etc) [ ]
Vaporizer (enter the brand name) [ ]
Pipe (size-type, ie medium-glass) [ ]
Joint (enter brand of papers) [x] Raw
Other (specify):

2. Use numbers 1-9 on descriptors that apply to the taste where a one indicates a subtle presence and a nine indicates a very pronounced presence.
Delete the existing space when marking a descriptor in order to maintain the columns in alignment.

Ammonia [ ] Earthy [6 ] Licorice [ ] Peach [ ] Berry [ ] Floral [ 1]
Mango [ ] Pepper [ ] Blueberry [ ] Fruit [ ] Meat [ ] Petroleum [1 ] Bubblegum [ ] Grape [ ] Melon [ ] Pine [ ]
Cedar [ ] Grapefruit [ ] Menthol [ ] Pineapple [ ] Cherry [ ] Grass/Hay [ ] Mint [ ] Rotten [ ] Chocolate [ ] Hash [ ] Mold [ ] Skunk [2 ] Citrus [ ] Iron/Rust [ ]
Musk [ ] Spice [] Coconut [ ] Leather [ ] Nutmeg [ ] Strawberry [ ] Coffee [ ] Lemon [ ] Orange [ ] Vanilla [ ]

If appropriate return to this question after 5-10 minutes and mark
with X any unmarked descriptors for lingering aftertaste.

3. Taste [6 ] Rate your impression of the taste from 1-10 unpleasant-delicious.

4. State of dryness [ 3] Rate the dryness of the bud from 1-10 wet-dry where 5 is ideal.

5. Smoke ability [8] Rate the smoke ability of the sample from 1-10 harsh-smooth.

6. Smoke expansion [3] Rate how the smoke expands in the lungs from 1-10 stable-explodes.

SMOKE TEST COMMENTS:


==================================================
FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
==================================================
Address final questions immediately after effects have worn off.

1. Dosage [3] Enter the number of hits taken to reach desired effects.

2. Effect onset [4] Rate how quickly the effect hit from 1-10 immediate-major creeper.

3. Sativa influence [2] Rate the sativa influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Sativa influence is best described as a clear and energetic mental effect.

4. Indica influence [8 ] Rate the indica influence detected from 0-10 none-extreme. Indica influence is best described as a sedative,
lethargic or numbing effect that affects the body. *** rating maybe due to early -ish harvest with a fair amount of clear trichomes

5. Potency [9] Rate the potency of the sample from 0-10 none-devastating.

6. Duration [2 -4 ] Indicate the number of hours the effects lasted.

7. Tolerance build up [ ] Rate how quickly tolerance builds from 0-10 none-rapid. Leave this field blank if you have not used this sample repeatedly.

8. Usability [ ] Rate on a scale of 1-9 where a one indicates the worst time of day to consume this strain and a nine represents the ideal time of day.
Leave field(s) blank if you have not yet formed an opinion.

Morning - wake up [ ] Day - work [ ] Evening - relax [ 9] Night - sleep [ 9]

9. Overall satisfaction [7 ] Rate your overall satisfaction from 1-10 poor-Holy Grail. i like a sativa buzz during the day. getting used to the narcotic effect. zzzzzzz...

10.Ability and conditions [3 ] Rate your overall ability to judge from 1-10 low-high. Consider experience, strain familiarity, atmosphere,
current tolerance and most importantly the condition and preparation of the sample.

11.Judging from the sample alone do you personally consider this
strain a keeper for long term use. Yes [x ] No [ ]

12.Rate the noticable effects on a scale of 1-9 mild-severe. Take care to use the appropriate column for your response. for me noticable effects rate an 8. gets me really, really toasty.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 5, 2016)

WOW, awesome smoke report.  Thank you.. very cool.


----------

